# SUCCESS!!!  Brinkmann Vertical is now converted---with pics



## luv2camp35 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have been noodeling over some ways I could get better use out of my HD Brinkmann Vertical. I knew I wanted to convert to propane but was unsure exactly how I wanted to do it. I wanted to leave my option open of easily using charcoal at any time.

I was grilling some steaks on my Brinkmann grill and had the germ of an idea plant itself. My grill has (should say HAD) a side burner on it. I bet I have not used it 6 times in the 3 years of owning it.

I removed the side burner and cut a hole in the bottom of my smoker giving myself about 1/2" of clearance. I then placed the burner on the outside bottom and mounted it using pieces of pre-punched angle.



I do plan to add an elbow to the gas connector to make it eaiser to hose it up.

I was also able to use the tray from the side burner on the inside to put the cast iron skillet I plan to use for chunks. 



And here is the finished product!!! And yes.....lower door does clear the control knob with room to spare. 



Total cost so far.....a whopping $8.57.  And I can add another rack now that I will not need my burn basket.

Looks rather professional if I may say so myself. I ran it for about 30 minutes with nothing but the water pan in it and it hit 231 and held for 10 minutes with control set at lowest setting. I think with a load of meat it will do even better. 

Which leads me to one question.

If I see that my heat exceeds 250, would you recommend adding the needle valve? Or would adding another vent at the top of the smoker allow for heat control. I have the piece I cut from the bottom and can easily cut a hole in the top in a smaller diameter and use the bottom piece to cover.

Now for the best part. I can take the sideburner off in about 3 minutes and be back to charcoal. I kept the cover that came off the burner and would use that to cover the hole. That will actually be an improvement as it will allow me to use it as a cleanout.

Now to get to shhhhhmokin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 9, 2008)

ty camp-I too have a side burner that i never use-well, not exactly your set up but I now have a burner for my new project-cool.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

nice mods luv2camp! Those were pretty simple after seeing your pics and the cost couldn't be beat!!!

Happy smokin' and nice job!!


----------



## greazy (Apr 9, 2008)

Well Done! Congrats. Keep that fertile mind a-pumpin'.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice job on the conversion. 
Andy.


----------



## blacklab (Apr 9, 2008)

Right on!!! What a great Idea


----------



## fred420 (Apr 9, 2008)

i am gonna garbage pick a grill with  a hopefully functional sideburner soon..grills always out on big garbage day..then i am gonna make a big smoker out of a metal cabinet i have...awesome idea that is well executed.............


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice job luv2camp!


----------



## fireguy (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice buddy, you done good!!


----------



## heapomeat (Apr 9, 2008)

I've done this conversion to a brinkman barrel smoker before, you'll notice that the propane heat has alot more moisture in it........I didn't use the water pan after converting to gas.


----------



## dono (Apr 9, 2008)

all I can say is WOW, that is one great idea. I will be stealing it soon. but I always give credit were credit is due I'll admit I didn't think of it, lol


----------



## aussiemick (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome job.  I need somthing like that on mine.


----------



## geob (Apr 10, 2008)

If I see that my heat exceeds 250, would you recommend adding the needle valve? Or would adding another vent at the top of the smoker allow for heat control. I have the piece I cut from the bottom and can easily cut a hole in the top in a smaller diameter and use the bottom piece to cover.
-----------------------------

You should be able to add BOTH.  Why limit yourself.  Mod looks great and I can many uses for the side burner that I also never use.

geob


----------



## kookie (Apr 10, 2008)

Great looking mods................I have any old grill that I am going to be parting out and the side burner is the one thing I plan on saving for future use on a smoker................


----------



## magnum (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks good. Food stuff might drop down there and do some regulating for you. I think I would try the needle valve first or a different regulator. No air adjust on the burner intake? Probably want the blue flame either way. Your test, was that with the intakes closed?


----------



## vlap (Apr 10, 2008)

Excellent Work!!!!


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got an old turkey fryer that I've been thinking of using for my conversion.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice job on the mod...Looks very professional!!!


----------



## luv2camp35 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for all of the positive comments one the mod and the suggestions on heat control.  I will probably cut the top vent hole today and try to find the needle valve over the weekend.

This is one of the few projects that went as smoothly as I had planned.  Everything fit right the first time.  Did use the "measure twice...cut once" method.  Normally my luck is "measure once...cut twice...go back to store cuz I cut too much the second time."  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All tests were with all vents (top and bottom) all the way open.  I re-seasoned it last night without the water pan.  Temp held around 275 at lowest burner setting.

I will not be using the cast iron skillet as planned.  I put a couple of chunks on during the season and after an hour they still were not smoking.  Wife had an old loaf pan that is now an honored piece of smoking equipment.


----------



## greazy (Apr 10, 2008)

I've experimented w turkey fryers and have had a problem w the turkey fryers being high pressure burners and the smokers/ side burners being low pressure burners. I did not try a needle valve. If you get this to work, please share your adventures w us.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am putting my mods to a real test today. 

I cut the additional vent in the top of the unit and that has solved my problem. I can get this baby to stick at 240 and have only had to adjust a couple of times.

Qview of smoker in action can be found here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15968


----------



## walking dude (Apr 12, 2008)

GREAT idea camp..........man........now i have a burner for my cold/hot smoker, once i add that needle valve.........POINTS for you


----------



## walking dude (Apr 12, 2008)

question tho...........on my brinkman backyard grill/smoker......my side verticle smoker........when i tried to get it as low as possible........it wuld give me the dreaded yellow flame..........will this needle valve take care of that issue?


----------



## luv2camp35 (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know what impact adding the valve will have. 

I have not gone the needle valve direction as yet. I was concerned about having too small of a flame and risking blowouts. 

I don't plan to do much smoking under the 225 range. I have a beautiful blue flame with my control knob turned all the way down. I have all of my vents (with the exception of the new top one) all the way open.

If I decide to do some cooler smoking, I will probably just go buy an electric hot plate and put it in there.

On edit....THANKS FOR THE POINTS WD!!!  Beginning to feel like I know what I am doing now.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Apr 13, 2008)

From an earlier post:

"I will not be using the cast iron skillet as planned. I put a couple of chunks on during the season and after an hour they still were not smoking. Wife had an old loaf pan that is now an honored piece of smoking equipment."

During my real cook today I ran into an issue with my chunks flaring up and really throwing my heat off as well as white billowing smoke instead of TBS.  I tried covering with foil (triple folded) and that did not work either.  As the thin wall pan was sitting on the fire grate it was basically transferring all of the heat and causing them to catch fire.

I put the skillet back in the unit with 4 chunks and threw on 2 or 3 pieces of charcoal.  This did the trick.  The skillet was hot enough to get the coal going which then caused the chunks to smoke without flaring.  So know I have the added bennie of getting some old fashioned charcoal flavoring as well.

Can't take full credit for this one.  I remembered it from the "Adding charcoal to an MES" thread.


----------

